# Moving to Houston



## CharStill28 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi, 
My partner has just secured a job in Houston, Texas and now his visa has come through. I’m looking, and have messaged a number of people about searching for roles that support sponsorship. We do plan to get married in the future but wondered if anyone had any advice about the best way to secure a visa for myself. He is planning on going in October and I’m planning to hopefully join him in December. Does anyon have previous experience in regards to companies that would support sponsorship or spousal visa procedures?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

CharStill28 said:


> Hi,
> My partner has just secured a job in Houston, Texas and now his visa has come through. I’m looking, and have messaged a number of people about searching for roles that support sponsorship. We do plan to get married in the future but wondered if anyone had any advice about the best way to secure a visa for myself. He is planning on going in October and I’m planning to hopefully join him in December. Does anyon have previous experience in regards to companies that would *support sponsorship* or *spousal visa* procedures?


Apples and oranges.

Spousal visa requires sponsorship through US citizen or Green Card holder.

Spouse of employment based visa holder requires marriage and petition through employer (for ease) or visa holder.

If you have the appropriate professional qualifications to attract a US employer H1B is generally the visa - being issued in April for employment start in October and the last couple of years drawn as lottery due to limited number of visas available. Some academic job due not fall under the cap.

L internal transfer with a requirement of one year in leadership role prior to move.


B2 cohabitation requires proof of existing relationship and means no work authorization.


You can read up on everything on uscis.gov. Not knowing anything about your professional/educational background - there is no telling.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What visa does your partner have?


----------



## CharStill28 (Aug 10, 2018)

That’s for the help, he has an E2 visa


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

CharStill28 said:


> That’s for the help, he has an E2 visa


https://www.uscis.gov/working-united-states/temporary-workers/e-2-treaty-investors

Unless you have qualifications to obtain your own visa - marriage is it.


----------

